# Blood Moon



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Last night I was tracking the blood moon lunar eclipse from around 7 pm when it was full moon to shortly after midnight when it was a full lunar eclipse. These pics were taken through my telescope with a low magnification lense (48X) so I could capture the spectacle in its entirety. I had to move the telescope outside to capture the moon in its position in the sky and it was COOOOLLLLLDDDDD.















The lunar eclipse happens as the Earth perfectly aligns between the sun and the moon, blocking the moon from the light of the sun. The darkness overcoming the moon is the Earth's shadow.















As the Earth becomes completely aligned it blocks the sun and a blood moon begins to develop.









The sunlight glowing around the edges of the Earth, refracted through the Earth's atmosphere becomes red, and this illuminates the moon, resulting in the blood moon. From the moon this would look like a solar eclipse.









As the Earth moves through the orbit you begin to see once again the light of the sun reflecting off the moon.









While not from last night's moon, here's a close up (around 155X magnification) I took a few week's ago of craters on the moon. Be sure to click on this one and zoom in as much as you can, it's pretty amazing.









If you want to be continually re-amazed by God, look at space through the lense of a telescope.

Other pics from the evening:


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

That's really cool. I was watching it too and you could Only stay outside for about 5 min and had to go in for a few. I got some awesome shots with my camera.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I have the gears stripped out on my focusing tub on my telescope, so I never even got it out. I don't know how they got stripped; I am thinking it happened in my move to Wyoming in 2006.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I didn't even go out to try and look at it. It was a few degrees below zero air temp here and with a 20mph se wind made the windchill well below zero. I think there was either clouds or blowing snow blocking the view any way.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

IHCman said:


> I didn't even go out to try and look at it. It was a few degrees below zero air temp here and with a 20mph se wind made the windchill well below zero. I think there was either clouds or blowing snow blocking the view any way.


 It was about -9 here last night so I was only good for about 2 minutes at a time before my finger tips cried Uncle.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Tried to get the wife to get out of bed around midnight to take a couple of pictures so I wouldn't have to in order to see the blood - wolf moon, but at -14 degrees no such luck. I guess I don't have her trained as well as I thought. 

Thanks for the pictures.

Larry


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I sat on the back porch at Shiner in the lawn chair with binoculars and watched it... Betty and Keira watched it from Needville and we talked on the phone as we watched it. They had a pair (each) of my busted binoculars (when one side breaks, technically they become "monoculars") so they could watch at the same time, but with only one eye LOL Oh well. They tried to get to the telescope in the office but they couldn't get back to it for all the stored junk LOL

Was around freezing and blowing from the east (cold wet wind) at about 5-10, so it was a COLD one... my phone died when the cold sapped the battery (twice) and we finally all went inside for a cocoa and a break after totality started. Couldn't take any pics.

The Moon was glowing like a red coal in the sky... REALLY cool to see... funny how it went from nearly bright as daylight to stone dark in less than an hour, and a couple hours later after I turned in and got up to use the can, it was bright like daylight outside again...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I hear ya on bright as day. I took this pulling in my driveway that night.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

This was the day of the year when the moon is closest to Earth in its orbit, so everything was extra spectacular. You have to use a filter when staring at the moon through the telescope otherwise it's like staring at a light bulb.

Pretty hard to believe people still believe the Earth is flat when you can see the curvature of the Earth on the moon.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Hayjosh said:


> This was the day of the year when the moon is closest to Earth in its orbit, so everything was extra spectacular. You have to use a filter when staring at the moon through the telescope otherwise it's like staring at a light bulb.
> 
> Pretty hard to believe people still believe the Earth is flat when you can see the curvature of the Earth on the moon.


If the world was flat, all the cats of the world would have everything pushed off by now.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

CowboyRam said:


> If the world was flat, all the cats of the world would have everything pushed off by now.


Yep. That's one of my favorite sayings.


----------

